# I'm a new ball python owner



## Caspian163 (Jul 31, 2014)

I would like to know what kind of ball python I have? I got it from a breeder that said it was a normal ball python but when trying to do research cant find the technical name for it? Here is a picture


----------



## Caspian163 (Jul 31, 2014)

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Porkbones (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice looking python.someone may be able to help, but you don't get those over here in Australia (well legally anyway)


----------



## hooglabah1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like a regular ball python. 
Not much in the way of colour variations. 
That said in Australia where most of us are, we can only keep native animals legally. 
So you may find information on this page limited.

I'd imagine you keep all the different morphs of ball pythons in exactly the same manner as you would any of them, so stick with that 

Have a good one.

- - - Updated - - -

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Python_regius

Googled ball python first entry from the resulting page.

Google is your friend mate.


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 31, 2014)

Best to go onto an American reptile forum mate.


----------



## Caspian163 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanx im new to this app also I did not know where to go?


----------



## BrownHash (Jul 31, 2014)

All Ball Pythons are the same species. If you are after their scientific name its _Python regius_. Any husbandry information relating to any of the types of Ball Pythons will be relivent for what you need.


----------

